# Jayne's 3rd Surrogacy Journey



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi All

A few weeks ago I announced I was pregnant again, with my 3rd surrobaby. Sadly I miscarried nearly 2 weeks ago, 6 weeks pregnant.

I must admit that as I have had 5 pregnancies I was sort of expecting this to happen but praying and hoping it would not. Statistically most women have a miscarriage once or twice in their lifetime. Every time I have been pregnant I have been slightly more concerned about miscarrying. 

When we found out, I did not rush out and tell everyone straight away as I have always done in the past. We waited nearly a week. As I had conceived on the first attempt like last time, I tested every day for a week just to be sure. We then announced our pregnancy and we were all so excited.

Just as we were beginning to plan appointments I starting spotting. I was not too concerned at first as this is very common in pregnancy. However, the bleeding got heavier and I miscarried 2 days later.

We will pick ourselves up, move on and try again and maybe in a few months time we will have some more good news to announce.


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

So very sorry for you, your family and your intended parents.  It's so brave of you to get up and try again.  Sending you lots of love.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry to hear your news 

 to you all

lots of love , take it easy

suzie xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh Jayne Im so very sorry to hear your news hunny, you and your IP's must be devastated.
I wish you a gentle recovery from this and hope that when your ready to move on, you will have all the luck in the world on your side. 
Love
Carolxx


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh Jayne

So sorry to hear your news    Sending you all   - tell M&N I'm thinking of them, and hope you feel better and stronger soon.

Lots of love
Jaq


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Dearest Jayne,
Adrian and I were so sorry to hear this sad news we feel for you all and we do hope you are doing well, so pleased and proud to hear that you and M&N are going to try again you are all so brave, thinking of you all.
Lots of Love
Sam xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Jayne

im so sorry to hear this sad news

massive hugs all round

xxxx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi All

We have some good news - we are pregnant again, EDD May! 

Jayne


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

What wonderful news !!!!

Wishing you all a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fab news Jayne

you are a star 

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Congratulations to you Jayne and to your IP's. here's to a healthy smooth Pregnancy.
Lynne.xxx


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations Jayne.
Well done. I knew it wouldn't be long and thought you, M and N might be quietly up to something.
Hope all goes smoothly this time.
Much Love 
EJJB
  x


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh brilliant    
I'm so pleased for you all   
Wishing you all the best now for a smooth, easy pregnancy.

Love Jaq


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

Thats fantastic news. Well done Jayne


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi All

Thanks for all the good wishes. 

Jayne


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Dear Jayne,
Fantastic news ! So pleased for you all, do hope you have a smooth pregnancy.
Love
Sam & Adrian
xx


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

I know that I've posted this elsewhere but I'm really, really happy for you and your IPs.  Many congratulations.


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi All

This 3rd surrogacy journey is certainly testing us all to the limits.

We had our booking in appointment yesterday morning and the dating scan in the afternoon.

Due to the miscarriage last time I asked for an earlier scan. They normally scan between 10-12 weeks. 

The midwife took measurements and said the baby measured 8 weeks 5 days. I would have been 9 weeks pregnant today but sadly yesterday when we had our scan there was no heartbeat. 

I am now waiting to be contacted by the hospital and I have been offered various options as what to do next. I am thinking over what I am going to do.

Despite everything I have offered to try one more time for my IPs. 

We are now going to take some time out and will probably start again next year.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi 
so so sorry to hear your news   

masses of hugs to you all 

words fail me  

love
suzie xx


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh my Goddess, I'm so very, very sorry for you Jayne and the IPs.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

This is such sad news.

I am so sorry you are all having to go through this.

My thoughts are with you all 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Jayne

im so sorry this is happening 

hugs all round

xxx


----------



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry this has happened Jayne, my thoughts are with you are your IP's. 
Love Karen x


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh Jayne
I am so so sorry to read this. It is awful news and it must be difficult for you in a kind of limbo just waiting for it to end. 
Sending you, M&N huge hugs. Take care hun. I'll be thinking of you all.
Lots of love
Jaq


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Jayne Im so sorry to hear your news. I went through the same on my last pg, so know how hard it is. Sending you a big hug. 
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi All

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Jayne.


----------



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

I am not very good putting things into words but just want to tell you all that I am so so sorry to hear the news.  Thinking of you all
Lots of love
Lisa xx


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Jane I am so sorry to hear your news, bless you, you are so brave to want to try again. Your IPs certainly struck gold when they found you. Keep your chin up, God has his reasons, and I am sure all will be OK next time.

Pippa x


----------

